# Meetings > Workshops >  2ο VoIP * Asterisk Fest, Κυριακή 21 Νοεμβρίου, 11π.μ

## wiresounds

Μετά την πρωτοφανή εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι την *Κυριακή 21 Νοεμβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί το *2ο VoIP * Asterisk Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητές θα είναι οι *wiresounds, nakis* συν βοηθούς guest stars. 

*Preliminary Fest Outline*
Το fest θα ξεκινήσει με τον υποφαινόμενο σε μια εισαγωγή στον ήχο, ψηφιοποίηση ήχου και τις παραμέτρους αυτής με ζωντανή επίδειξη και στα διάφορα codecs και την έννοια του transcoding.
Στη συνέχεια ο nakis με βοηθούς θα παρουσιάσουν τα πρωτόκολλα του VoIP (SIP, H232, κλπ) και στο τέλος θα επικεντρωθούν στην παρουσίαση του Asterisk.
Οι εισηγητές ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά με το αντικείμενο που θα εισηγηθούν.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. *Παρακαλείστε να γράφετε τον αύξοντα αριθμό της σειράς σας για να μην χάνουμε την μπάλα.*

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ* 

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 30 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε γίνονται τα fests για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. 

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## pavlidisd

Μία για μένα!  ::  (1)

----------


## koem

Μια θέση και για μένα λοιπόν! (2)

----------


## jim

Mια θέση για μένα, ευχαριστώ (3)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

One for me

----------


## Alexandros

Αν μπορέσω θα έρθω και εγώ. Αν όχι θα ειδοποιήσω νωρίτερα.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ekklisis

Θέση νο 6 για μένα

----------


## nodas

θεση *(7)* για εμένα

----------


## Capvar

Μέσα και εγώ ( 8 )

----------


## CyberFreak

Ωραία!!! τότε μέσα για εδώ !! (9)

----------


## apostolis

Άλλη μία και για εμένα... 10)

----------


## motronic

To VoIP ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα.
Μια θεση και για εμενα παρακαλω (11).  ::

----------


## Renos

Kai gia 'mena mia thesh parakalo (12)

----------


## SV1EOD

Και για μένα μία(13)(ελπίζω να μην είναι γρουσούζικο)

----------


## Und3R

Μια θεση και για εμενα  ::

----------


## papashark

one for me too please (15)

----------


## panchovilla

Και εγώ μια θέση παρακαλώ (16)

----------


## Black Flag

Βουρ! (17)

----------


## STAM

Θελω και εγω!! 18

----------


## B52

Θα ερθω .... (19)

----------


## stean_202

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα  ::  θα έρθω....(20)

----------


## dtrich

Μία θεσούλα και για μένα (21). Σε περίπτωση κολλήματος θα ειδοποιήσω.

----------


## KerV

Και εγω μεσα , αλλα με μια επιφυλαξη να μην τα καταφερω (22)

----------


## enaon

(23)

----------


## paravoid

24

----------


## pstratos

Εγώ (25)

----------


## jlian

Και μια για μενα (26)

----------


## warchief

Θελω να έρθω και εγώ (27) εκ μέρους Tripoli Wireless, ή μήπως το fest το παρακολουθούν αποκλειστικά μέλη του ΑΜΔΑ?

----------


## gadgetakias

Θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ [ 28 ]

----------


## fotos

Και εγώ θα έρθω μαζί με τον warchief! H θέση [29] για μένα, εκτός και εάν θέλετε να μας μετρήσετε ως ένα!

Τα λέμε,
-fot

----------


## MerNion

άντε και εγώ.. (30) ελπιζω να μέτρησα σωστά

----------


## wiresounds

Οπότε κλείσαμε και αυτό.  ::

----------


## koki

Εάν κάποιος δεν μπορέσει θα ήθελα να δηλώσω συμμετοχή, ή να ανταλλάξω την θέση μου με το 1ο Fest  ::

----------


## papashark

koki σου έχω απαντήση στο άλλο topic  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Εκφράζω και εγώ το ενδιαφέρον μου να λάβω μέρος, (μετά τη Jismy φυσικά) εφόσον κάποιος ακυρώσει τη συμετοχή του...

----------


## koki

Ανταλλάξαμε με papaψάρι.
Οπότε wireless είσαι ο 1ος επιλαχών τελικά, και όχι ο 2ος  ::

----------


## ljohnny

Μάλλον το (3) στη λίστα, αν χωράω και εγώ.

----------


## Ripper_gr

4th in the waiting list!

----------


## ncksm

5ος και καταϊδρωμένος...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Οι πιθανότητες λιγοστές για να ξεφύγω από έκτος (6) επιλαχών,αλλά καταθέτω την επιθυμία μου να παρεβρεθώ

----------


## fon_hussan

Αν υπάρξει θέση, είμαι ο έβδομος (7ος) επιλαχών! 

θα γινεί και 3ο σχετικό fest;  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

μια παρακληση παιδια,ειμαι και εγω οπως και αλλα ατομα που ενδιαφερονται πολυ να παραστουν στο fest και ειτε λογω αποστασης(κρητη....),ειτε λογω του οτι γεμισαν οι 30 θεσεις δεν θα μπορεσουν..
Μηπως ειναι δυνατον η παρουσιαση με καποιον τροπο να δωθει σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη οποιουδηποτε ειδους?
ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## papashark

Στο ένα και μοναδικό fest που έχω πάει μέχρι τώρα, εκτός ότι ήταν οι 20 από τους 30, ήταν και 2-3 νομίζω (1 σύγουρα) που δεν είχαν δηλώσει καν, και μάλιστα ήταν και αθηναίοι.

Πιστεύω ότι κανένας δεν θα έχει αντίρησει να γίνει κατ' εξαίρεση είσοδος ως υπεράριθμος όποιος έρχετε εκτός αττικής...  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

πολυ πιθανο να ειμαι αθηνα και θελω να ερθω,αν καταφερω να ψησω κανα φιλο μου να με πεταξει γιατι μετρο κοντα εκει δεν εχει αποτι ειδα στο χαρτη που δειχνετε που ειναι..

----------


## wiresounds

> πολυ πιθανο να ειμαι αθηνα και θελω να ερθω,αν καταφερω να ψησω κανα φιλο μου να με πεταξει γιατι μετρο κοντα εκει δεν εχει αποτι ειδα στο χαρτη που δειχνετε που ειναι..


Ο ηλεκτρικός είναι στα 500 μέτρα.

----------


## wiresounds

Όποιοι, από όσους έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή για την Κυριακή, τελικά δεν θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν, παρακαλούνται να κάνουν σχετικό post.
Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται θέσεις.

Εκ του ενορχηστρωτού των fests  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Όποιοι, από όσους έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή για την Κυριακή, τελικά δεν θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν, παρακαλούνται να κάνουν σχετικό post.
> Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται θέσεις.
> 
> Εκ του ενορχηστρωτού των fests


Δεν βλέπω κανέναν να δηλώνει οτι δεν θα έρθει.. καλό είναι αυτό!

Πάντως να ξέρετε οτι υπάρχει απουσιολόγιο και στην 1 αδιοκαιολόγητη κόβεσαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ncksm

Επειδή δεν βλέπω ακυρώσεις και μάλλον δεν θα υπάρξει θέση για να παραστώ, θέλω να ρωτήσω αν θα υπάρξει video με το workshop και σημειώσεις-examples.

Ελπίζω ναι...

----------


## panchovilla

Παιδιά, δυστυχώς, με χτύπησε virus  ::  

38,5 πυρετό και μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έιμαι καλύτερα αύριο, αλλά επειδή υπάρχει τόση ζήτηση το δηλώνω από τώρα γιατί θα είναι αμαρτία να θέλει να έρθει κάποιος και να κρατάω την θέση ενώ δεν θα μπορέσω να παραστώ. Οπότε μείον ένας και ας πάρει την θέση μου όποιος έχει σειρά. Ευελεπιστώ σε 3ο VoiP Fest γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ και θα ήθελα να το παρακολουθήσω.

Χαιρετώ

Γκουχ, γκουχ, αψουουουου  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Παιδιά, δυστυχώς, με χτύπησε virus  
> 
> 38,5 πυρετό και μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έιμαι καλύτερα αύριο, αλλά επειδή υπάρχει τόση ζήτηση το δηλώνω από τώρα γιατί θα είναι αμαρτία να θέλει να έρθει κάποιος και να κρατάω την θέση ενώ δεν θα μπορέσω να παραστώ. Οπότε μείον ένας και ας πάρει την θέση μου όποιος έχει σειρά. Ευελεπιστώ σε 3ο VoiP Fest γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ και θα ήθελα να το παρακολουθήσω.
> 
> Χαιρετώ
> 
> Γκουχ, γκουχ, αψουουουου


Περαστικά...

Θα περιμένω μέχρι τελευταίας στιγμής κάποιο νεότερο post σου και ελπίζω ειλικρινά να τα καταφέρεις. Διαφορετικά, σαν πρώτος στη λίστα αναμονής, θα πάω εγώ. Σε ευχαριστώ...

*ljohnny* είσαι ο επόμενος

----------


## koki

Ε τεμέτερον, αν τελευταία στιγμή μπορέσεις έλα. 1 υπεράριθμος επειδή είναι λόγω ανωτέρας βίας, πιστεύω ότι δε θα πειράξει.

----------


## ice

Συγγνωμη που το ανακοινωνω τοσο αργα αλλα δυστηχως δεν θα παραβρεθω σε αυτο το fest .

Αν ερθω θα ειμαι στους ορθιους.

----------


## KerV

Δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω ουτε εγω να ερθω λογω εκτακτων υποχρεωσεων.Δινω την θεση μου σε οποιον εχει σειρα.

----------


## MerNion

ljohnny στην θέση του ice
Ripper_gr στην θέση του KerV

----------


## DVD_GR

> Επειδή δεν βλέπω ακυρώσεις και μάλλον δεν θα υπάρξει θέση για να παραστώ, θέλω να ρωτήσω αν θα υπάρξει video με το workshop και σημειώσεις-examples.
> 
> Ελπίζω ναι...


νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλοι που ενδιαφερονται για αυτο....
αχ και να μενα αθηνα...

----------


## MerNion

Δυστυχώς μου έτυχε κάτι επείγον για αύριο το πρωί και δεν ξέρω αν θα προλάβω να έρθω!
Ας παει ο επόμενος που είναι στην σειρά για να μην κρατάω τσάμπα την θέση! sorry!

----------


## koki

Και η ελληνική γαϊδουριά/ατυχία ξαναχτυπά.. Δυστυχώς η αναλογία ευνοεί την γαϊδουριά.

16 παρόντες..

Ρουφιανολίστα ακολουθεί εντός ολίγου.

Και να φανταστείς εγώ εφυγα από τη δουλειά μου.

----------


## MerNion

> Και η ελληνική γαϊδουριά/ατυχία ξαναχτυπά.. Δυστυχώς η αναλογία ευνοεί την γαϊδουριά.
> 
> 16 παρόντες..
> 
> Ρουφιανολίστα ακολουθεί εντός ολίγου.
> 
> Και να φανταστείς εγώ εφυγα από τη δουλειά μου.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stean_202

Πάντως το fest είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον...Μπράβο στα παιδιά. Count me in και για το σχετικό workshop !

----------


## fon_hussan

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα και ομορφή παρουσίαση.
Εξίσου ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται και το σχετικό workshop που θα γίνει.

 ::  Η επαφή μου με UNIX είναι μάλλον πενιχρή.  :: 
Θα παρακολουθώ πάντως τις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## Alexandros

Συγγνώμη από την πλευρά μου. Είχα σκοπό να έρθω αλλά με χτύπησε μια κρίση ημικρανίας από το πρωί και τώρα συνήλθα κάπως και βλέπω μπροστά μου.

Λυπάμαι και πάλι  ::  .

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## papashark

Nα δικαιολογίσω τον DVD GR που τον έποιασε το απαγορευτικό στα Χανιά και δεν μπορούσε να γυρίσει με το καράβι.

----------


## DVD_GR

ευχαριστω πολυ papashark,παντως δεν ημουνα στους 30 πρωτους δηλωθεντες και δηλωσα οτι η αποσταση δεν με εκανε ικανο για σιγουρη παρουσια.δεν ξερω τι καιρο λεει αθηνα παντως χανια πριν λιγο χτυπαει 8βαθμους στα περιχωρα....αν ειχε τετοιο περιεργο καιρο δικαιολογηστε τα παιδια αν και αν ημουνα εκει κοντα δεν το εχανα με τιποτα!!!!

----------


## mindfox

Παρουσιολόγιο 2ου Asterisk Fest:

pavlidisd
jismy
undertaker
warchief
fotos
fon_hussan
vigor
wireless_surfer
koem
sean_202
stam
cyberfreak
capvar
jlian
paterfamilias (επίσκεψη)

Από ότι μπορείτε να καταλάβετε, οι απουσίες έλαμψαν δια της ... παρουσίας τους...  ::  

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως για άλλη μια φορά, όσοι ήσασταν απόντες προσβάλλατε τα παιδιά που έκαναν την παρουσίαση, τα παιδιά που ήρθαν και παρακολούθησαν, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο τα παιδιά που ήθελαν να έρθουν και δεν ήρθαν, διότι είσαστε "γρήγοροι και συνεπείς" στην πληκτρολόγηση, αλλά στα ραντεβού, δεν...

Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που δικαιολογούνται, αλλά δυστυχώς μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά.

Και μια ανακοίνωση:

Σε συνέχεια της θεωρητικής προσέγγισης του θέματος (asterisk) θα ακολουθήσει workshop σχετικό, στο οποίο θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε ότι είδους configuration τραβήξει η καρδούλα μας (αρκεί να υπάρχει χρόνος) και σε αυτά τα workshops δικαίωμα συμμετοχής θα έχουν μόνο όσοι παρακολούθησαν τα fests που έχουν ήδη διεξαχθεί.

Οι ημερομηνίες θα ανακοινωθούν στο παρόν topic μετά από συνεννόηση με τον Γιάννη (wiresounds) για κενό στην αίθουσα του συλλόγου.
Παρακαλείστε να φέρετε laptop, κουδουνίστρες, voipόphonα, ata και ότι άλλο έχετε στη διάθεσή σας σχετικό με voip.
Επίσης θα παρακαλούσα αν ήταν δυνατή και η πρόσβαση στο Internet (unlimited) κατά τη διάρκεια του workshop (όποιος μπορεί φυσικά) για να κάνουμε και συνδέσεις με άλλα voip points, καθώς και για χρήση των gateways που υπάρχουν σε άλλες χώρες για πλήρη αξιοποίηση του κέντρου.

Επίσης (αν μας πάρει ο χρόνος βέβαια) θα προσπαθήσουμε να σχεδιάσουμε ένα ιδεατό δίκτυο VoIP τηλεφωνίας, με SIP πρωτόκολλο, το οποίο αν είναι καλό, ελπίζω να χρησιμοποιήσουμε στο AWMN πιλοτικά.

Αυτά από εμένα

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ένα πολύ μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε όσους ασχολήθηκαν με τη διοργάνωση αυτού του fest και πιο πολύ στους *mindfox* και *wiresounds* που με τόση αγάπη, υπομονή και μεταδοτική ικανότητα, κατάφεραν να μιλήσουν (και να μας βοηθήσουν να καταλάβουμε) με απλά λόγια, για ένα τόσο σύνθετο θέμα. 

Κρίμα μόνο που δεν έφτασε ο προσωπικός μου χρόνος για να μείνω μέχρι τέλους  ::  . Αλήθεια, τι ώρα φύγατε παιδιά (προκειμένου την επόμενη φορά να είμαι καλύτερα προετοιμασμένος);

Εννοείται πως ανυπομονώ να συμμετάσχω στο σχετικό workshop, όποτε γίνει με το καλό.

Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Επίσης θα παρακαλούσα αν ήταν δυνατή και η πρόσβαση στο Internet (unlimited) κατά τη διάρκεια του workshop (όποιος μπορεί φυσικά) για να κάνουμε και συνδέσεις με άλλα voip points, καθώς και για χρήση των gateways που υπάρχουν σε άλλες χώρες για πλήρη αξιοποίηση του κέντρου.


Η dsl μου για εκείνη την μέρα στην διάθεση σας  ::

----------


## koki

Kαι η δική μου, και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα προσφερθεί και ο spirosco.  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Και η δική μου...  ::

----------


## mindfox

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την τόσο αυθόρμιτη εθελοντική ευαισθησία που ...σας δέρνει  ::  

Πολύ ευχαρίστως να χρησιμοποιήσουμε "κάποια" από τις DSL, εκτός αν στρώσω τον κ..ο μου κάτω και βγάλω κανένα καλό configuration για διαφορετικές IPs με διαφορετικά SIP domains και μαζί και Virtual PBX (καλή ιδέα μου ακούγεται, ελπίζω να βρω το χρόνο να το υλοποιήσω)

Μπράβο και πάλι και σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ για την προσφορά σας.

----------


## ncksm

Τελικά μήπως θα πρέπει να ανοίγουν 40 θέσεις και όχι 30? Πόσες φορές πρέπει να επαναληφθεί το πάθημα πριν γίνει μάθημα?

Επιπλέον προτείνω οι αδικαιολογήτως απώντες να χάνουν το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σε έναν αριθμό μελλοντικών workshops τουλάχιστον ως "βασικοί 30 ή 40"

Και κάποιες σκέψεις:

Επικροτώ την λαμπρή προσπάθεια των παιδιών και ίσως είναι η σημαντικότερη δραστηριότητα του συλλόγου.

Μήπως θα πρέπει να γίνει ένα μητρώο των workshop που έχουν διεξαχθεί καθώς επίσης ένα μητρώο των συμμετεχόντων? 

Επειδή βλέπω τους ίδους και τους ίδιους να δηλώνουν συμμετοχή, μήπως θα πρέπει να δίνουμε μία παραπάνω ευκαιρία σε όσους δεν έχουν παρακολουθήσει κανένα workshop?

Έχετε σκεφτεί αν θα μπορούσαμε να ενοικιάσουμε κάποιο αμφιθέατρο έτσι ώστε οι 30 να γίνουν 100? Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να πληρώσω ένα ποσό, ως συμμετέχων, προκειμένου να πληρωθεί το ενοίκιο. Άσε που αν είναι να δώσει ο Έλληνας 5 ευρώ δεν θα σπεύσει να δηλώσει συμμετοχή και να προπληρώσει αν δεν είναι σίγουρος για την παρουσία του, σωστά?

Ίσως μάλιστα μπορέσουμε να βρούμε και κάποια εταιρία ως sponsor για να χρηματοδοτήσει την παρουσίαση.

Αν σας ενδιαφέρει η προοπτική του αμφιθεάτρου, μπορώ να το κοιτάξω μήπως μία σχολή πολύ κοντά στην έδρα του συλλόγου  ::  θέλει να παραχωρήσει μία αίθουσα. (Δεν λέω το όνομα της σχολής ακόμα για ευνόητους λόγους)

Και τέλος, όλοι εμείς οι αργοί στην πληκτρολόγηση δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε video και σημειώσεις από τα workshops αυτά?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα για την καταπληκτική οργάνωση, παρουσίαση και μεταδοτικότητα!

Δεν ξέρω για τους υπόλοιποιπους, αλλά εμένα με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ !

----------

